

Sony Files Patent for Power-Assist Robotic Leg Suit - nitin_flanker
https://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/12/10/robotic-power-assisted-leg-suit-by-sony/

======
mig29k
What kind of mathematical model Sony is using?

